# My ''nano'' emersed tank



## matt12 (Nov 21, 2010)

Tank-12x12x12 zoo med naturalistic terrarium
Lighting- 100w 6700k CFL on for 10 hours
Substrate- Peatmoss, Laterite, and some flourite
Ferts- Daily misting of R/O and Every other day misting of a 3:1 tap water/ flourish mix
Plants: HC, flame moss, unknown Vesicularia sp. moss, Lobelia ''small form'', ''purple bamboo'', Penthorium sedodies, staurogyne broad, Lindernia dubia, Lindernia rotundrafolia ''varigated'', Helanthium vesuvius, Eriocaulon cinereum, Ranunculus inundatus, Rotala indica (possibly Ammania), and an unidentified native plant from texas.

So far both the Lindernia have flowered, and the Rotala indica is flowering. However I dont think that the ''Rotala indica'' is actually a Rotala! look at the 2nd pic. its blurry, but the flowers are different than other rotala sp. What do you think????


----------

